# Headline of the Year: Dallas Mavericks



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Which headline defined the Dallas Mavericks' season?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Nelson's resignation symbols a turning point in the franchise's history, eclipsing even Nash's departure. In this era of free agency, a player's movement can cause ripples (Nash is not Shaq), while a coach leaving with the tenure of Nellie's is a huge story, and leaves a franchise with even bigger decisions.

Nash's legend may grow, and the image in the rear view mirror look even sadder - but I'll say Nellie for now.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Nelson's resignation symbols a turning point in the franchise's history, eclipsing even Nash's departure. In this era of free agency, a player's movement can cause ripples (Nash is not Shaq), while a coach leaving with the tenure of Nellie's is a huge story, and leaves a franchise with even bigger decisions.
> 
> Nash's legend may grow, and the image in the rear view mirror look even sadder - but I'll say Nellie for now.


yeah i agree with everything he said


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

The space Jam line is wonderful :biggrin:

spacejam = best movie ever


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*- Don Nelson steps down, while Avery slips and falls.

- * Steve Nash's absence leaves a Round 2 Exit.

I eventually chose the AJ one


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

I wish I could have voted. I didn't see this thread until now. I think it's Avery Johnson coming in because he's going to change the team around and get the players that fit into his system instead of what fits into the run and gun. It should be pretty nice. We'll have a hybrid team.


----------

